# 89 se, looking for good condition leather seats



## texasgeezer (Feb 23, 2012)

plan to finally put a rebuilt engine into my 89 maxima. Would like to have leather seats to replace old black fabric ones. So far all I found have been in poor condition. Please send a private message if you have decent set.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow this is old and the poor guy never got answered!


----------

